# Ontario works information for single mothers in Ontario?



## Grandpa

Hi There. 


I am wondering if any of you know about Ontario works? Can you go on it when your pregnant and would the same amount money come in as if you had the child? I am currently seeking options for my daughter. What is the maximum they offer? How do you qualify for the maximums? Also if anyone has any information regarding assistance for single teenage mothers in Ontario it would be appreciated.


----------



## ChelseaSmile

I just read your post and i am seeking the same information as you are. i am 18 and an starting into my second trimester and i am having trouble finding options to help support baby. if you were to find anything could you please inform me?

thank you.


----------



## Phantom

I've been looking into this as well. It's not something you can apply for online, you have to actually call or visit your nearest office and discuss it with them.

I did find this though: you fill this out and it will tell you if you gualify and for how much.

https://www.mcss.gov.on.ca/mcss/owapp/Estimator/Preamble.aspx?lang=en


----------



## Babycakes0699

I know this is an old post but maybe this will help someone in the future
When on ontario works while pregnant your max allowance is $626 plus dietary needs 40$ or 50$ for non dairy
Once the baby is delivered then the monthly allowance goes up depended in what city your in I know in mississauga it's close to $1100 in Hamilton it's $900

Hope this helps someone


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Babycakes0699 said:


> I know this is an old post but maybe this will help someone in the future
> When on ontario works while pregnant your max allowance is $626 plus dietary needs 40$ or 50$ for non dairy
> Once the baby is delivered then the monthly allowance goes up depended in what city your in I know in mississauga it's close to $1100 in Hamilton it's $900
> 
> Hope this helps someone

was going to say this too, when I first had my son my parents kicked me out a week before my son was born, and even being that pregnant I could only get single persons allowance untill he was born (which didn't end up being very long)
good luck to any teen moms:thumbup:


----------

